# Alloy wheel acid damage & black spots that won’t come off!



## tom163 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Looking for some advise please. Mistakenly I used some unsuitable alloy cleaner (Fictech Drift) on some old Nissan GTR alloys and after only being on only a minute I was left with a good amount of acid damage to the finish.

I now have 2 questions, 1 is quite controversial.

1) As shown in the attached pictures I have got loads of black spots on the alloys that's I'm struggling to get off since the damage. Not sure if it's brake dust or tar but even the harsh Wonder Wheels stuff I got won't shift them. Any ideas on getting rid?

2) Again as you can see in the attached pictures you can see the burnt in streak marks that the Fictech alloy cleaner did. I am planning on getting them refurbed but in the short time I am wanting to get an even finish at least. Can anyone recommend a wheel cleaner that will "damage"/ finish the job?

I can't seem to get hold of the Fictech Drift stuff any longer.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Try some iron fallout remover on the black spots


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

If the black spots are tar, wheel cleaner will not touch them. you could try a tar remover on them too.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Going by the acid dulled finish and the shape of the spots, I would assume they're bare polished alloy and the spots aren't coming out because they're etched into the surface.

By all means try a tar remover and fall out remover, but I've a feeling you'll never get them properly clean without a proper sand and re-polish.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Refurbishment time it is I think...


----------

